

A Chess Program in PL/I - deanmen
https://github.com/SonarSource/sonar-examples/blob/master/projects/languages/pli/src/chess.pli

======
AstroJetson
I had different version of a chess program back in the 80's when I was
teaching PL/I. It is a good example of doing something complex (chess) fairly
simply in code. This version looks pretty clean, maybe because of the Fortran
root.

I'm going to guess that the 5000 / -7500 is an error in the translation, a
typo. If I find an hour to kill I may compile it up with -5000 to see what it
does.

------
greenyoda
Why is the white king represented by 5000 but the black king by -7500? All the
other white and black pieces have the same absolute value.

(This really brought back memories. I haven't written a PL/I program since
1978.)

------
deanmen
Relatively short -- the Fortran version is 500 lines.

